# Coming to CA



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

My wife and I are coming to CA (Edwards) and are looking for some good rides. We will hang out in CA for a few days, then take off to where ever it is warm. We both just got into road biking...so any good rides in the high desert? I have done some 75 mile rides, and she has mtn biked, and done spin class's...so I am thinking 30 or 40 mile rides might be good. Eventually...we will work our way back to Denver.

Is anyone doing any group rides on CA? We wouldnt mind driving some for a good ride.

thanks
Matt


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't know of any group rides in the Antelope Valley, where Edwards is located. The Santa Clarita Velo club hosts weekly rides. Santa Clarita is the nearest civiliation to Edwards, and is about 40 minutes away, toward Los Angeles. 

You should know that the wind blows all the time in the Antelope Valley, but there are loads of long, flat, lonely roads.

Have fun,
JSR


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

JSR said:


> I don't know of any group rides in the Antelope Valley, where Edwards is located. The Santa Clarita Velo club hosts weekly rides. Santa Clarita is the nearest civiliation to Edwards, and is about 40 minutes away, toward Los Angeles.
> 
> You should know that the wind blows all the time in the Antelope Valley, but there are loads of long, flat, lonely roads.
> 
> ...



lol...yeah I know there is not much up there...and I know all about the wind. Racing motocross up there is tricky when jumping. We are thinking of doing a ride out to Cal City....then going down to some place near Santa Monica. Do you have a link for the shop in Santa Clarita? 40 minutes isnt a bad drive...for a good ride. 

thanks


----------



## tlite48 (May 4, 2006)

Check www.socalcycling.com


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

tlite48 said:


> Check www.socalcycling.com



Cool site....thanks


----------



## SS Barby (Aug 24, 2006)

I live at Edwards and true on base it's pretty flat. I am off all week long and would love to show you some descent rides. The closest mountain rides are west of Palmdale. If you want to ride PM me. I am also sponsored by a local bike shop called the Block Shop. They are great we do a weekly crit. on Wed. night and on Sat. & Sun. we do a ride in the Leona Valley which is really fun and has nice scenery. I'll ride any day. Oh yeah, Santa Clarita is about 70 miles away and the hills west of Palmdale are about 50 miles from base.


----------



## SS Barby (Aug 24, 2006)

I could also show you some fun mountain bike trails on base if your interested!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey, I suggest looking around Tehachipi(sp?) In the canyon headed towards Bakersfield the old highway is a really nice ride..no traffic and fun terrain. West of there, there are some roads through the mountain towards Lake Isabella that are fantastic..Get a topo atlas and check em out..We always do a few rides there on our way to the desert near Palm Springs..
If you want warm and spectacular, try Death Valley, too. Be aware the top of the passes around there it will be cold this time of year.

Don Hanson


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Kawboy8 said:


> Do you have a link for the shop in Santa Clarita? 40 minutes isnt a bad drive...for a good ride. thanks


check in with Roger at Newhall Bikes for a Sat. road ride. 661-284-6187


----------



## jeffj (Nov 25, 2004)

Kawboy8 said:


> Do you have a link for the shop in Santa Clarita?



http://www.santaclaritavelo.com/index.html


----------

